# All day overcast in Southern California?



## Serina (Aug 10, 2011)

We are in Newport Beach this week and are surprised that the weather has been overcast all day (and chilly). Just wondering if this is the norm for August?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2011)

Our California weather has been anything but "normal" this summer.  In northern California it's been downright chilly most of the summer, with only a few hot days.  While fog is fairly normal in the mornings in southern California, it's not normal during the summer for it to stick around all day. Welcome to my world.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 10, 2011)

*Sunny here now*



Serina said:


> We are in Newport Beach this week and are surprised that the weather has been overcast all day (and chilly). Just wondering if this is the norm for August?



We are just 50 miles south in Carlsbad and right this minute I see all blue sky and 71 temperature.  The 71 is a little cooler than 'norm'.  All in all -- as another poster said -- weather here has been upside down for the last 3 years!  Our June gloom was sunny, our July had thunder one night, all freaks if you look at weather history.  Hopefully you will have the typical sunny days for the rest of your stay.


----------



## BevL (Aug 10, 2011)

It's the west coast I think, versus the extreme heat in the east.  Other than the last week, which was beautiful, it's been cooler than normal and gloomy in the the Pacific Northwest, southwest BC.  It's cloudy today and supposed to be showery next week off and all for most of the week.

Not typical August weather at all.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2011)

BevL said:


> It's the west coast I think, versus the extreme heat in the east.  Other than the last week, which was beautiful, it's been cooler than normal and gloomy in the the Pacific Northwest, southwest BC.  It's cloudy today and supposed to be showery next week off and all for most of the week.
> 
> Not typical August weather at all.



Believe me, I'll take the cool we've been having over the extreme hear elsewhere!


----------



## Serina (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree...we left the extreme heat behind so I don't mind the cooler weather. Although I was hoping for the beautiful blue southern California sky that we've had in the past. Maybe next time...


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2011)

Serina said:


> I agree...we left the extreme heat behind so I don't mind the cooler weather. Although I was hoping for the beautiful blue southern California sky that we've had in the past. Maybe next time...



I just looked at the weather prediction online for Newport Beach.  Looks like it's supposed to be overcast again tomorrow, then clear up after that.  Of course if you believe what is predicted................


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Cupertino*



Luanne said:


> Our California weather has been anything but "normal" this summer.  In northern California it's been downright chilly most of the summer, with only a few hot days.  While fog is fairly normal in the mornings in southern California, it's not normal during the summer for it to stick around all day. Welcome to my world.


Here I am about 40 miles south of San Francisco and our weather has been running between 75 and 83 or so daily.  I guess I can't complain.
Bart


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2011)

Icc5 said:


> Here I am about 40 miles south of San Francisco and our weather has been running between 75 and 83 or so daily.  I guess I can't complain.
> Bart



I'm to the east of San Francisco and our weather has probably been about the same as yours, but there have been many days it's also been in the 60's.  I mean, it used to be "normal" to be in the high 80's, low 90's and even a few days in the 100's every summer.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern California weather can be downright awful during the summer.  About four years ago we spent Memorial Day weekend at Disneyland and it was so cold, we needed jackets.  On the flip side, I have been in Los Angeles a few times in December when you could wear shorts.  California is subject to bad weather with lots of creative names like the Pineapple Express, which comes from Hawaii and sounds nice but it really means three or more days of cold and rain.  May and June are usually bad in terms of weather.  Locals call it May Doom and June Gloom.  I thought July and August were usually pretty nice but then again July in Ohio has been really HOT and when it is hot on the East Coast, it is cold in the West and vice versa.  

Sorry to hear about your bad weather.  Honestly, the often bad summer weather has kept me away from any Southern California exchanges because the last couple of times I have gone out west in May have been so cold.  I could stay in Ohio and be cold but Southern California should be warm!  I already do not like how cold the Pacific is in California, even in the dead of summer and on top of that, now it is cold there all the time?  Not fair!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 10, 2011)

It's sunny here in the south bay of LA right now.  And no overcast all day is not normal in August.  June & July it's like that, but not August.  Here it's been overcast in the am, but in the afternoon the sun comes out.

We were just talking at work the cooler temps have been pleasant compared to a sweltering August.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 10, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Southern California weather can be downright awful during the summer.  About four years ago we spent Memorial Day weekend at Disneyland and it was so cold, we needed jackets.  On the flip side, I have been in Los Angeles a few times in December when you could wear shorts.  California is subject to bad weather with lots of creative names like the Pineapple Express, which comes from Hawaii and sounds nice but it really means three or more days of cold and rain.  May and June are usually bad in terms of weather.  Locals call it May Doom and June Gloom.  I thought July and August were usually pretty nice but then again July in Ohio has been really HOT and when it is hot on the East Coast, it is cold in the West and vice versa.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bad weather.  Honestly, the often bad summer weather has kept me away from any Southern California exchanges because the last couple of times I have gone out west in May have been so cold.  I could stay in Ohio and be cold but Southern California should be warm!  I already do not like how cold the Pacific is in California, even in the dead of summer and on top of that, now it is cold there all the time?  Not fair!


May is *not* summer in southern California.  Summer doesn't usually arrive until around July and stays sometimes until November.  I remember many years wearing shorts on Thanksgiving.  And don't forget "June gloom".


----------



## klpca (Aug 10, 2011)

Here in San Diego we call our May weather "May gray"   and here's my local tip for everyone on TUG:

We call September "secret summer". The weather is usually nice and warm, and the crowds are gone. If I was planning to visit southern California, I would consider September, and would definitely choose it over May.

This summer has been exceptionally nice here in San Diego, although the last two days have been a bit gloomy. Last year we had a whole summer of gray weather. You just never know.


----------



## BargainTraveller (Aug 10, 2011)

*Balboa Beach*

We are staying in Irvine this week and went to the beach in Balboa today.

We arrived at 12:30 and left at 4:00.

There was enough sun to get burnt 

We loved Laguna's Shaw Cove yesterday.

We may try Corona Del Mar tomorrow.

On Friday we check in to the Four Seasons.

I should have packed a jacket and sweats for the evening.
Gets cool here.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 11, 2011)

*'Defending our Pacific' *



jdunn1 said:


> Southern California weather can be downright awful during the summer.  About four years ago we spent Memorial Day weekend at Disneyland and it was so cold, we needed jackets.  On the flip side, I have been in Los Angeles a few times in December when you could wear shorts.  California is subject to bad weather with lots of creative names like the Pineapple Express, which comes from Hawaii and sounds nice but it really means three or more days of cold and rain.  May and June are usually bad in terms of weather.  Locals call it May Doom and June Gloom.  I thought July and August were usually pretty nice but then again July in Ohio has been really HOT and when it is hot on the East Coast, it is cold in the West and vice versa.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bad weather.  Honestly, the often bad summer weather has kept me away from any Southern California exchanges because the last couple of times I have gone out west in May have been so cold.  I could stay in Ohio and be cold but Southern California should be warm!  I already do not like how cold the Pacific is in California, even in the dead of summer and on top of that, now it is cold there all the time?  Not fair!



The reason our Pacific Ocean is 'cooler' is that our temperatures rarely get into the 90s or 100s to warm it up.  I'll take the 70-80 degree weather with near zero humidity any day.  It's OK you stay in Ohio, means one less family on our crowded beach  .


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 11, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> The reason our Pacific Ocean is 'cooler' is that our temperatures rarely get into the 90s or 100s to warm it up.  I'll take the 70-80 degree weather with near zero humidity any day.  It's OK you stay in Ohio, means one less family on our crowded beach  .



Not quite.  The reason that the west coast temps stay lower (in areas affected by the marine air) is because the Pacific Ocean cools the air.

And the reason the Pacific Ocean is cooler is because on the west coast of North America the ocean currents are flowing from north to south, bringing a steady flow of arctic water southward along the coast and moderating the summer temps along the west coast.


----------



## Serina (Aug 11, 2011)

So what's 'typical' weather in March and April?


----------



## klpca (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly, March can be kind of rainy. I personally think it's one of our worst weather months,  but I could be mistaken. (That's a busy time of year for me at work so I'm not outside a lot.) 

April can be pretty nice. Not the best beach weather, but great to see a lot of the tourist attractions because it's not hot and it's not crowded.

I would describe March/April as variable.


----------



## klpca (Aug 11, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not quite.  The reason that the west coast temps stay lower (in areas affected by the marine air) is because the Pacific Ocean cools the air.
> 
> And the reason the Pacific Ocean is cooler is because on the west coast of North America the ocean currents are flowing from north to south, bringing a steady flow of arctic water southward along the coast and moderating the summer temps along the west coast.



Thanks for an easy to understand and easy to remember explanation.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 12, 2011)

*Interesting*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not quite.  The reason that the west coast temps stay lower (in areas affected by the marine air) is because the Pacific Ocean cools the air.
> 
> And the reason the Pacific Ocean is cooler is because on the west coast of North America the ocean currents are flowing from north to south, bringing a steady flow of arctic water southward along the coast and moderating the summer temps along the west coast.



I had it backwards  -- the ocean cools the temperature.  How do we explain last year when we had a bizaar week of over 100 degrees?  Was the ocean a great deal warmer then?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 12, 2011)

Here in Texas, I saw a cloud this morning. 

elaine


----------



## Rumpled (Aug 12, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> I had it backwards  -- the ocean cools the temperature.  How do we explain last year when we had a bizaar week of over 100 degrees?  Was the ocean a great deal warmer then?



No, the ocean wouldn't have been a great deal warmer.  The 100's come from having a high pressure system in the right place over the desert.
Even then, sometimes the immediate coast area will remain cool.  And by immediate I mean a few hundred yards to a few miles.


----------

